# Pretend spraying



## Georgie.k (Dec 15, 2009)

We have a Siamese x Ragdoll boy (neutered) and he is walking around the lounge and pretending to spray things. 
He backs his bum up to an object, quivers his tail and treads with his rear feet. As far as we can see and smell nothing comes out but I just watched one of our other cats walk up to that same spot and sniff that area for quite a while so he must be able to smell something.

Any idea on why he is pretending to spary?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie has been doing this for her whole life (she's 13), nothing ever comes out. Really odd for a female. I've never figured out what drives it, it's almost like it's a happy greeting ritual...she only does it in the bedroom and rarely anytime except morning. When my parents are visiting, she will also do it when she hears my father get up...she'll go in their room and do it. I used to worry that it would eventually lead to real spraying, but 13 years later and it hasn't, so I just figure it's her own weird little ritual. It's actually kind of cute, I love the way her tail quivers. I call it 'squirmy butt'.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I had one that did the same thing as _doodlebug_'s. Went through all the motions, but nothing came out and yes, she was a female too. Females do spray, but it's usually when they're in heat. Have had neuters do the same thing too, but had a couple that did actually spray--one had been a stud cat for 2 yrs. then neutered, but the other was neutered late around 9 mos. of age. Don't know if that had anything to do with it. Have a neuter now, neutered at 4 mos., never sprays.


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

I had a MALE (neutered, of course) who I THOUGHT was "pretend-spraying" when later it turned out he had REALLY been spraying, but just a few drops, not enough to see or smell. It was only later when he started squirting more than a few drops that I realized he had been doing that. The proof was in the black light. Though, even with a black light, it's hard to see.

Sooooooooo......I hope you're completely sure that it's just "pretend spraying" and also be aware that even if you're completely sure that nothing's coming out NOW, that in a time of stress, it may turn into the real thing real fast.

And........I think that the fact another cat comes up to the spot and sniffs at it tells me that at this point already it's NOT pretend spraying, and you've got the real thing going on, only at this point it's so little only another cat can tell. But like I said, that can change.

My cat eventually had to be relocated to a place in the country that takes spraying cats.

You can try using urine cleaner on the spots and see if he continues on the same spots, moves to other spots, or maybe (hopefully) stops. Putting something in the way so he can't get at the spot is also something you can try. You've got to get rid of the self-reinforcement that's happening.


----------



## Georgie.k (Dec 15, 2009)

icatguy said:


> I had a MALE (neutered, of course) who I THOUGHT was "pretend-spraying" when later it turned out he had REALLY been spraying, but just a few drops, not enough to see or smell. It was only later when he started squirting more than a few drops that I realized he had been doing that. The proof was in the black light. Though, even with a black light, it's hard to see.
> 
> Sooooooooo......I hope you're completely sure that it's just "pretend spraying" and also be aware that even if you're completely sure that nothing's coming out NOW, that in a time of stress, it may turn into the real thing real fast.
> 
> ...


Thanks to everyone for the replys

Catguy - I just got up this morning and sniffed the area our cat had 'pretend sprayed' and it smelt like cat pee  So yes he has started 'real' spraying which is very worrying. I am expecting our first child in a few months and the last thing I want is all our baby equipment smelling like cat pee. Also the fact that we have 3 other cats who I have never seen spraying walking up to that spot and looking very interested in it :/ 

Is there anything we can do to stop this?


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

I suggest you contact your vet for a referral to the very best feline behaviorist in your area. This isn't a project that has a very high success rate as a do-it-yourself project, but if you want to go down that avenue first, you can try some of the things mentioned above. But if it was me having to do it all over again, I'd start right out with the behaviorist.


----------

